# Грыжа L5-S1 L4.  Спондилоартроз



## Karim 6754 (3 Дек 2017)

Здравствуйте  уважаемые врачи !

Помогите разобраться в моей ситуации!  Мне 41 год ,
С поясницей у меня проблема с 19 лет первый раз скрутило в этом возрасте . делал наклон в перед и обратно уже не смог выпрямиться , но это прошло не заметно, и забыл .
 В 30 лет уже поясница стало о себе напоминать часто,  обходился уколами, таблетками ,мазью. В последнее 2 года начал ощущать усталость в пояснице, судороги и тяжесть в ногах .  2016  в декабре прихватило поясницу очередной раз , так как зал чем лечит , обошёлся деклафинаком в уколах + витамин В вроде немного отпустило , но скованность не прошла .

Стал посещать центр Бубновского во время  чего начала болеть левая нога, боли бы такими что начал хромать , потом я эту  затею бросил,  сильные боли начали отходить
В мае этого года пролежал нейрохирургии, при поступлении сдал через поликлинику все необходимые анализы , анализы были нормальные !  в больнице  принимал консервативное лечение капельница уколы , блокады , немного стало легче , после вышил на работу , боль в левую ногу начали потихоньку возвращается . На  сегодняшний день что беспокоит, боль в ягодицы и в пояснице  особенно боль в ноге ощущаю лёжа на спине при тесте на Ласего  поднятие правой ноги , не чего не болит ,но  при поднятие левой ноги сильной боли нет но стоит мне в этом положении тянуть голову   к груди  то боль отдает в ногу.
Прикладываю снимки МРТ сделанные месяц назад .  В январе 2017 года грыжа L5 - S 1 0.7 мм  в ноябре   2017 уже 0.45 мм.  Слабость в стопе и ноге нет ,  хроматы нет, мешает только боль , сон нормальный,  Вопрос с чем может связанна это боль в ноге точнее по задней стороне бедра и голени ? Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (3 Дек 2017)

@Karim 6754, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2017)

> ...в этом положении тянуть голову к груди то боль отдает в ногу.


Симптом Нери.
На снимках аномалия развития позвоночника, что ситуацию не улучшает.
Надо дифференцировать корешковые боли от миофасциальных.
Правильно понимаю, поднимаете ногу справа, боли слева?


----------



## Karim 6754 (3 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, нет, при поднятие только левой ноги ! 
С правой все в порядке .

Федор Петрович! что значит анамалие развитие , и что ситуацию не улучшает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2017)

Karim 6754 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, нет, при поднятие только левой ноги !
> С правой все в порядке .


Тогда скорее миофасциальный, хотя симптом Нери более характерен для корешкового.
Возможно и сочетание, что бывает чаще всего.


----------



## Karim 6754 (4 Дек 2017)

Ещё хотелось дополнить !  Когда долго сижу или стою , очень сильно даёт знать о себе поясничный крестцовый отдел ,
Появляется сковоность, и режущая боли , чувствую будто позвонки трутся друг от друга.


----------



## dr.dreval (4 Дек 2017)

@Karim 6754, добрый день. Вам необходимо записать снимок МРТ на CD в формате DICOM и загрузить для просмотра.


----------



## Karim 6754 (4 Дек 2017)

@dr.dreval, это тот CD что мне вручили где я делал МРТ?


----------



## La murr (4 Дек 2017)

@Karim 6754, да, на CD есть папка DICOM, которую можно отправить врачу на e-mail.
Либо, открыв снимки из папки бесплатной программой RadiAnt DICOM Viewer, разместить их в своей теме.
Также у Вас есть возможность *создания альбома* (одного или нескольких) - количество размещаемых в них снимков гораздо больше, чем при публикации в теме.


----------



## Karim 6754 (4 Дек 2017)

Спасибо, @La murr!
@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович! что значит анамалие развитие , и что ситуацию не улучшает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2017)

У Вас количество позвонок не стандартное. Снимки делали, простой рентген?


----------



## Karim 6754 (5 Дек 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У Вас количество позвонок не стандартное. Снимки делали, простой рентген?[/QUOT
> 
> Снимки делали  на функциональные пробы, в нейрохирургии ! Больше не чего не делал .не считая МРТ!
> 
> Спасибо за внимание!


----------



## Karim 6754 (5 Дек 2017)

Я когда делал в первый раз МРТ  мне так и написали, что имеется 6 позвонок!
Снимки делали на функциональные пробы, в нейрохирургии ! Больше не чего не делал .не считая МРТ!

Спасибо за внимание!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2017)

Снимки покажите.


----------



## Karim 6754 (5 Дек 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Снимки покажите.





Федор Петрович !  снимки в этой теме выше,  или их не видно?


----------



## Karim 6754 (5 Дек 2017)




----------



## Дмитрийbok (5 Дек 2017)

Karim 6754 написал(а):


> Я когда делал в первый раз МРТ мне так и написали, что имеется 6 позвонок!


Ха, брат мой... и у меня 6 костяшек этих... хоть не один такой))))
Здоровья, здоровья и еще раз здоровья тебе. И терпения еще!!!


----------



## Karim 6754 (5 Дек 2017)

@Дмитрийbok, @Дмитрийbok,    Спасибо!


----------



## Karim 6754 (5 Дек 2017)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2017)

Похоже на шесть позвонков. 
6 всегда более нестабильно чем 5


----------



## Karim 6754 (5 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, что нужно в моем случае предпринять ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2017)

Последнее лечение в мае.
Надо лечиться, раз болит.


----------



## Karim 6754 (5 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, НПВС + миорелаксанты ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2017)

+физиотерапия+массаж и мануальная терапия+лфк


----------



## Karim 6754 (6 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, принял, спасибо!


----------



## Karim 6754 (8 Дек 2017)

Уважаемый врачи форма, такой вопрос ?
 От чего может быть скованность в пояснице?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Дек 2017)

У Вас - защитное ограничение подвижности в пояснично-крестцовом переходе. Как вариант.


----------



## Karim 6754 (13 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор  Петрович спасибо!   Это получается у меня сформировался функциональный   блок?


----------



## Karim 6754 (17 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович здравствуйте!  Посмотрите пожалуйста заключение ЭНМГ , что вы скажете? Я так думаю все же причина в моей ситуации корешок L5-S1  а там грыжа.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Дек 2017)

Это патологический. Не возвратный.


Karim 6754 написал(а):


> Федор Петрович здравствуйте!  Посмотрите пожалуйста заключение ЭНМГ , что вы скажете? Я так думаю все же причина в моей ситуации корешок L5-S1  а там грыжа


По снимку и не скажешь.


----------



## Karim 6754 (28 Фев 2018)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора форума!  Подскажите куда и кому обратится , пролежал в нейрохирургии, принимал консервативное лечение, кроме блокады, ставили капельницу , уколы , +  физиотерапия.  Было чуть легче, но спустя неделю, снова стало болеть левая нога от ягодицы до голени ,   Колющие режущие боли в бедре отпускаются в низ , когда долго стаю левая нога начинает гудеть и болеть , уважаемые врачи форума скажите что мне делать куда и кому обратится чтоб выяснить причину ?  уже  долгое время нахожусь в таком положении,  5 месяцев как не работаю и за этой ситуации,  помогите создать причину моего выздоровление!  Спасибо!!


----------



## AIR (28 Фев 2018)

Karim 6754 написал(а):


> помогите создать причину моего выздоровление!


Создаем! 
На снимках отклонение вертикальной оси позвоночника вправо  -  это напряжение и укорочение квадратной мышцы поясницы справа. .. При наклоне (функциональные снимки) нет сгибани посничного отдела - напряжение и укорочение разгибателей спины... Всё это нарушает статику -  имеется немного наклон туловища вперед -вправо и это перегружает мышцы таза сзади-слева...  Эти напряженные при перегрузке мышцы  по ходу сухожильно-мышечного меридиана  могут болеть и сами и сдавливать местно проходящие нервы..


----------



## Karim 6754 (28 Фев 2018)

Спасибо за отзыв доктор AIR !  Что мне нужно делать, к кому нужно обращаться ?


----------



## AIR (28 Фев 2018)

Karim 6754 написал(а):


> Что мне нужно делать, к кому нужно обращатьс


Здесь рекомендации стандартные... Желательно обратиться к мануальному терапевту, который разбирается в мышечно-тонических нарушениях , умеет диагностировать и лечить их..


----------



## Karim 6754 (28 Фев 2018)

Доктор @AIR,  скажите пожалуйста, не могут ли быть причиной боли тазобедренного сустава? Хотя 2017 когда делал МРТ было написано в описание , тазобедренные суставы без изменений!


----------



## AIR (28 Фев 2018)

Karim 6754 написал(а):


> Доктор @AIR, скажите пожалуйста, не могут ли быть причиной боли тазобедренного сустава?


Не совсем понял вопрос.. причиной чего не могут ли быть боли в суставе?


----------



## Karim 6754 (28 Фев 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Не совсем понял вопрос.. причиной чего не могут ли быть боли в суставе?



Тобешь боль в ноге и за тазобедренного сустава.

Сегодня был у мануального терапевта, промял мышцы спины вернее поясницу, сказал что с лева мышцы напряжены , сказал что нужно снимать спазмы  с помощью массажа .


----------



## AIR (28 Фев 2018)

Karim 6754 написал(а):


> Тобешь боль в ноге и за тазобедренного сустава.


Нет.


Karim 6754 написал(а):


> Сегодня был у мануального терапевта, промял мышцы спины вернее поясницу, сказал что с лева мышцы напряжены , сказал что нужно снимать спазмы с помощью массажа .


Если правильно диагностирует и будет правильно работать, то поможет. .


----------



## Karim 6754 (1 Мар 2018)

Доктор AIR  скажите, грыжа L5-S1 0,45мм в моей ситуации не причем?


----------



## Karim 6754 (20 Мар 2018)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2018)

@Karim 6754, все признаки корешкового раздражения слева есть, на ЭНМ есть подтверждение. Если на осмотре врачи подтверждают такой диагноз, то и лечение должно помочь.
Единственно что надо учитывать, возможность туннельного синдрома малоберцового нерва.
После блокады было улучшение?


----------



## Karim 6754 (20 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор  Петрович,  блокады не делали !!
Врачи в нейрохирургии не предлагали а я не просил!   боль в бедре  так т осталось , особенно когда стою или сижу , Федор Петров что делать ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2018)

Прочитал....кроме блокады.
После лечения улучшение есть?


----------



## Karim 6754 (20 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, было не много полехгче,  пока лежал в больнице , потом все по новому боли вернулись.


----------



## Karim 6754 (20 Мар 2018)

Начал думать о тазобедренном суставе , пошел к травмологу ортопеду , напрвина меня на ринген , посмотрел снимок сказал что всё нормально, но в описание ренгинолог пишит признаки коксаортроза 1 степени, вообщем ортопед одно гаварит , ренгинолог пишит другое. Ортопед сказал что проблема не в тазобедренном суставе, уже не знаю что делать куда податся .


----------



## doclega (20 Мар 2018)

Есть начальные признаки артроза. Лимбуз заострены и обызвествлен. Можно УЗИ или МРТ дополнить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2018)

doclega написал(а):


> Есть начальные признаки артроза. Лимбуз заострены и обызвествлен. Можно УЗИ или МРТ дополнить.


И трохантерит посмотреть.


----------



## Karim 6754 (20 Мар 2018)

@doclega, @Доктор Ступин, уважаемый врачи а что все таки из 2 выбрать  МРТ или УЗИ ?  Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2018)

Осмотр понимающего доктора.
МРТ.


----------



## Karim 6754 (20 Мар 2018)

Из понимающих  это ортопед?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2018)

Понимающий ортопед.


----------



## Karim 6754 (20 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович  благодарю за отзыв, буду дальше обследовать !!


----------



## Karim 6754 (21 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И трохантерит посмотреть.



Добрый день Федор Петрович!   Этот диагноз может определяться по МРТ ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2018)

И УЗИ, и МРТ. Еще лучше врач.
Просто на МРТ и сустав виднее.
А врач все равно будет смотреть.


----------



## Karim 6754 (21 Мар 2018)

Врач УЗИ или Ортопед?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2018)

Ортопед.


----------



## Karim 6754 (22 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ортопед.



Здравствуйте Федор Петрович!

Вот заключение МРТ

На сериис МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т 2 в двух проекциях с жироподовлением:
Форма и размеры головок бедренных костей  не изменены, сустовные поверхности конгруэнтны.  Структура костной ткани в проекции головок обоих бедренных костей не изменена.  Кортикальный слой в облости головок не изменен. Сустовная щель неравномерно сужена с обоих сторон, в суставных полостях визуализируется умеренное количество жидкости, несколько больше с права. Определяется умеренно выраженные дегенеративные изменения  передней и задней части вертлужных впадин с обоих сторон в виде жировых дипозитов. Хрощевой компонент сохранен. Связочный  аппарат без особенностей.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: МР  картина нерезко выраженного двухстороннег синовита.
Рекомендуется консультация ортопеда.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Мар 2018)

Вот и хорошо, то что и говорили, периартроз.
Теперь к ортопеду.


----------



## Karim 6754 (22 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  Федор Петрович!  на сколько все серьезно?
Синовит это и есть причина  боли в левом  бедре ?
Федор Петрович! Синовит это и есть периартроз ?  Что то не могу понять !!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Мар 2018)

Артроз-поражение костей.
Периартроз всего остального.
Синовит, воспаление суставной сумки, это то что видно на УЗИ, а при осмотре наверняка и миофасциальный синдром и Трохантерит.
Полечите и пройдет.


----------



## doclega (23 Мар 2018)

Связочный аппарат без особенностей....а мышечные структуры? А седалищные нервы? А КПС а лобковый симфиз а большие вертелы? Есть признаки импиджмента? ШДУ какие?.....Это вопросы на которые я в своих заключениях стараюсь давать ответы.


----------



## Karim 6754 (26 Мар 2018)

doclega написал(а):


> Связочный аппарат без особенностей....а мышечные структуры? А седалищные нервы? А КПС а лобковый симфиз а большие вертелы? Есть признаки импиджмента? ШДУ какие?.....Это вопросы на которые я в своих заключениях стараюсь давать ответы.



Получается мне не полностью картину МРТ описали ?


----------



## Karim 6754 (26 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Артроз-поражение костей.
> Периартроз всего остального.
> Синовит, воспаление суставной сумки, это то что видно на УЗИ, а при осмотре наверняка и миофасциальный синдром и Трохантерит.
> Полечите и пройдет.


@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте Федор Петрович!

Был у ортопеда посмотрел снимок и описания МРТ, сказал что суставы  в норме. Сказал что ппопробл в мышцах что надо делать ЛФК, ростяжку, зделал блокаду сказал что будем дальше смотреть.



Красным цветом отмечены место боли
В основном боли проявляется в вертикальном положение и при ходьбе


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2018)

Вот и хорошо.


----------



## Karim 6754 (30 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот и хорошо.



Здравствуйте Федор Петрович!

Скажите если тест на Ласега отрецательный , можно ли исключить корешковый синдром ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2018)

Можно.
Но не всегда.


----------



## Karim 6754 (2 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте Федор Петрович! Ещё такой вопрос,  при спондилоартрозе может болеть только с одной стороны ?

Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2018)

Может.


----------



## Karim 6754 (2 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Может.



Федор Петрович! Я всё таки считаю виновником спазм и болей  межпозвонковую грыжу L5-S1 

Чувствую натяжения корешка   с болью !


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2018)

Если боль по ноге, скорее грыжа.
Если боль в пояснице, скорее спондидоартроз.


----------



## Karim 6754 (5 Май 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если боль по ноге, скорее грыжа.
> Если боль в пояснице, скорее спондидоартроз.


Здравствуейте Фёдор Петрович! 

Врач ортопед посмотрел МРТ тазобедренного сустава ,   поставил диагноз  САМ - импиджмент, артроз левого т/б сустава .  

Вопрос, может ли такое что с этим диагносом связывать боль  в бедре и в ягодице?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2018)

Конечно.


----------



## Karim 6754 (5 Май 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно.[
> 
> Фёдор Петрович!
> Значить причина боли не в спондилоартрозе, и в корешковом синдроме так как  нет выподения и чувствительность не нарушена ?  а в данный момент боль  режущая и колющая , и это боль у меня началась и  осталось после посещения центра  Бубновского, ещё год назад.
> ...


----------



## Karim 6754 (5 Май 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно.




Фёдор Петрович!
Значить причина боли не в спондилоартрозе, и в корешковом синдроме так как нет выподения и чувствительность не нарушена ? а в данный момент боль режущая и колющая , и это боль у меня началась и осталось после посещения центра Бубновского, ещё год назад.

Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

Почти правильно.
Спондилоартроз и возможные проблемы ТБС, скорее причина боли, чем корешковый синдром.


----------



## Karim 6754 (8 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте Фёдор Петрович ! Скажите, моя ситуация с ТБС может отдовать в поясницу?

Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Май 2018)

Вполне. Не сам сустав, а его мышцы, они одни для сустава и ягодицы.


----------



## Karim 6754 (14 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте Фёдор Петрович ,  у меня такой вопрос ,  болит под коленной чашкой левой ноги, может это связать с моей ситуация  в ТБС стоит  диагнос  САМ- Импиджминт артроз ТБС с лево.

Спасибо!


----------



## Karim 6754 (13 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте Фёдор Петрович !  Скажите  можно использовать такой пояс при работе?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2018)

Можно, но стандартный корсет лучше.


----------

